# [OT] Umgang mit merkwürdigen Fragen im Mai '04

## Earthwings

Abgesplittet von: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171668 --ian!

Als unverhoffter Besitzer des Threads Titel geändert  :Wink:  --Earthwings

 Noch eine OT Kennzeichnung hinzugefügt -- Beforegod

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, das ist sicher nicht das, was du hören wolltest, aber ich glaube, du möchtest dir eine andere Distribution suchen.

 

Warum?Last edited by Earthwings on Mon May 10, 2004 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich denke: weil er sich nicht allzu geduldig anhört?

man braucht halt mal ein wenig zeit, bis man beim 1. kernel bauen alle einstellungen für sein system hat, sodass alles geht...

----------

## Earthwings

Ich finde es ziemlich unangemessen, jemanden mit einem symbolischen "Das hier ist nichts für Dich" Fußtritt aus dem Forum zu werfen, nur weil Frage (und topic) schlecht formuliert sind.

Ist allerdings nicht meine Absicht, das hier zu einem weiteren Meckerthread zu machen, also bitte back on topic.

@The-Osiris: Bitte änder den Titel und stell die Fragen etwas spezifischer.

----------

## ian!

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Tut mir leid, das ist sicher nicht das, was du hören wolltest, aber ich glaube, du möchtest dir eine andere Distribution suchen. 
> 
> Warum?

 

So wie sich das für mich anhört wird hier eine Point-and-Click Installation erwartet. Genau das ist Gentoo aber nicht. Ich denke, daß das leider viel zu häufig missverstanden wird und dann 'Gentoo' mit dem Begriff 'Linux' und 'Linux' dann mit 'Kompliziert', 'Frickelzeug' und 'Teufelswerk' gleichgesetzt wird. --- Nur so ein Gedanke.

----------

## Earthwings

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*    *Sas wrote:*   Tut mir leid, das ist sicher nicht das, was du hören wolltest, aber ich glaube, du möchtest dir eine andere Distribution suchen. 
> 
> Warum? 
> 
> So wie sich das für mich anhört wird hier eine Point-and-Click Installation erwartet. Genau das ist Gentoo aber nicht. Ich denke, daß das leider viel zu häufig missverstanden wird und dann 'Gentoo' mit dem Begriff 'Linux' und 'Linux' dann mit 'Kompliziert', 'Frickelzeug' und 'Teufelswerk' gleichgesetzt wird. --- Nur so ein Gedanke.

 

Ja, schon klar - nur sollte man diesen Hinweis meiner Meinung nach nicht unterschlagen.

----------

## Marlo

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "... 'Gentoo' mit dem Begriff... 'Kompliziert', 'Frickelzeug' und 'Teufelswerk' gleichgesetzt wird."

 

Und was ist an diesem Gedanken falsch? Stimmt doch ! Gentoo ist kompliziert und es ist Frickelzeug, sich mit Gentoo auseinander zu setzen. Und die ständigen Bewohner dieses Forums fühlen sich in diesem "Elite-Teufelswerk" durchaus wohl und zeigen das seit einiger Zeit auch gerne den Neueinsteigern. 

Noch; noch wird in den deutschen Zeitschriften das Gentoo-Forum als hilfsbereit beschrieben.  Vergleicht man den "Ton" des de_Forums mit dem des en_, kann man als unbefangener Betrachter Unterschiede feststellen.

Earthwings hat in seinen Beiträgen der feinen Art schon mehrfach auf größere Toleranz und auf mehr Respekt vor den Anliegen von Neulingen hingewiesen und hat gezeigt, dass auch eine gewisse Art der Selbstreflektion von Profis notwendig ist, um den Erfolg von Gentoo auszubauen.

Herzlichen Dank an Earthwings

Ma

----------

## ian!

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   
> 
> "... 'Gentoo' mit dem Begriff... 'Kompliziert', 'Frickelzeug' und 'Teufelswerk' gleichgesetzt wird." 
> 
> Und was ist an diesem Gedanken falsch? Stimmt doch ! Gentoo ist kompliziert und es ist Frickelzeug, sich mit Gentoo auseinander zu setzen.

 

Naja. Nicht unbedingt 'Frickelzeug'. Man muss sein System halt kennen.

Nur nannte ich mein eigentliches Bedenken im vorigen Post bereits. Gentoo als Einstiegslinux ist definitiv für den Großteil der Windows-Umsteiger/Linuxneulinge ungeeignet und ich kann wirklich keinen verstehen, der einem Einsteiger Gentoo empfiehlt. -- Dann heisst es nämlich schnell 'Linux' = 'Gentoo' = 'Frickelzeug und nicht zu gebrauchen'.

Und solche negative Publicity kann die Linuxcommunity als Ganzes nicht gebrauchen.

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Noch; noch wird in den deutschen Zeitschriften das Gentoo-Forum als hilfsbereit beschrieben.

 

Wo das?  :Smile: 

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Vergleicht man den "Ton" des de_Forums mit dem des en_, kann man als unbefangener Betrachter Unterschiede feststellen.

 

Denke ich eigentlich nicht. Es geht in allen Foren je nach Tagesform der Leute mal drunter und drüber.

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Earthwings hat in seinen Beiträgen der feinen Art schon mehrfach auf größere Toleranz und auf mehr Respekt vor den Anliegen von Neulingen hingewiesen und hat gezeigt, dass auch eine gewisse Art der Selbstreflektion von Profis notwendig ist, um den Erfolg von Gentoo auszubauen.

 

Das ist auch ein Anliegen von mir. Vorallem im IRC lässt das oft zu wünschen übrig. Leider..

Nur lässt mich die Aussage "Ich brauch' mal schnell Hilfe. Konfektioniert mir mal bitte alle Configs vor." darauf schliessen, daß hier kein "Lernlinux" gesucht wird.

Wenn man täglich an "der Front" sitzt und jeweils um die 25-100 neue Forenmitglieder begrüssen darf dann merkt man schon, daß Gentoo immer noch/mehr gehyped wird. Das ist nun mal Fakt. -- Und da möchte man doch in offensichtlichen Fällen den User lieber die Enttäuschung und Ärger mit Gentoo ersparen. Oft ist Gentoo garnicht das, was die User zunächst suchen. Viele erwarten ein System, welches sich schnell installieren und danach einfach nur benutzen lässt. Punkt. Und da sind andere Distributionen Gentoo um Meilen voraus. (Wenn wir dort denn überhaupt hin möchten.)

Das diese User sich im später dann einmal Gentoo widmen schliesst das ja nicht aus. Dann werden diese aber den Umgang mit Gentoo 1.) sehr viel mehr zu schätzen wissen und 2.) leichter und schneller mit Gentoo klarkommen.

Aber es war nicht meine Absicht eine erneute Diskussion darüber in diesem Thread zu führen.

Also bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

----------

## ian!

Irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn darum zu biten, daß wir zurück zum Thema finden, wenn ich mich mit so einem langen Post selbst nicht daran halte.  :Wink: 

Ich habe diesen Thread abgespalten. Ich denke eine solche Diskussion tut dem einen oder anderen, der was hierzu auf dem Herzen hat ganz gut und trägt auch dazu bei, dass sich evtl. Neulinge ein Bild davon machen können, warum manche auf gewisse Fragen etwas gereizt reagieren.

----------

## Nooky

also mglw. ist die überschrift schon falsch formuliert.. ? [war vor dem edit *g*]

es gibt imho einsteiger und einsteiger, genauso wie 's anwender und anwender gibt.

die einen installieren vielleicht mal, klicken ansonsten durch, und <benutzen>

die anderen installieren dauernd, tunen und verfeinern und ... naja benutzen halt anders  :Wink: 

wer sich ein gentoo zusammenschraubt, sollte definitiv zumindest ahnen wie man einen kernel macht, aber ansonsten ... nirgends lernt man mehr über die struktur 'drunter', zumindest meine empfindung.

und ehrlich, mein erster kernel, der war horrorshow *g* und ich hab (anderswo) einen 2seitigen thread darüber verbraten, warum er jetzt panic hat *grinsend zurückdenk*

ich bin auch weiß gott noch nicht weit, und ohne gui ziemlich hilflos *lächel*, aber was anderes als gentoo könnt ich mir gar nicht vorstellen   :Cool: 

----------

## Lenz

An meine ersten Kernel kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern  :Wink: . Ich glaube bis ich nichts mehr vergessen hatte habe ich ihn mindestens 10 mal backen müssen.

Ich denke, dass man ggf. schon mit Gentoo als erste Distribution anfangen kann. Aber dann muss man sich auhc wirklich reinhängen und versuchen etwas verstehen.

Mich nervts nur, wenn man als wandelnde Manpage dekradiert wird oder wenn es so offensichtlich ist, dass sich der jeweilige Fragensteller überhaupt nicht mit der Materie auseinandersetzen will, sonder nur schnell zu seinen Configs kommen möchte. Und das war bei dem Post, von dem dieser Thread abgespalten wurde IMO der Fall. War ja nicht zu überlesen...

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Tut mir leid, das ist sicher nicht das, was du hören wolltest, aber ich glaube, du möchtest dir eine andere Distribution suchen.

 

ich kanns verstehn, wenn jemand sowas schreibt (könnte von mir sein  :Wink: ). Gerade weil in dem Ursprungsposting schon ein ziemlich ungeduldiger Ton angeschlagen wurde. 

Ich selbst muß mich auch ab und zu "zur Ordnung rufen" -- wenn ich merke ich kann mir den bösen Kommentar nicht verkneifen, schreibe ich entweder garnichts oder gebe Hilfestellung und verweise danach auf die "üblichen Verdächtigen" (SuFu, google...)

Hier lohnts sowieso nicht einen flamewar anzufangen oder newbees anzukacken; bei (imho) 1000 postings am Tag findet man den eh nicht wieder *g*

----------

## Earthwings

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> also mglw. ist die überschrift schon falsch formuliert.. ?
> 
> 

 

Habs mal geändert, ian! hat an ner günstigen Stelle abgesplittet  :Smile: 

Um mein ursprüngliches "Warum?" etwas auszuführen: Ich denke wir sind uns alle im Klaren darüber, das Gentoo nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Dennoch sollte man IMO so fair sein, den Leuten zu erklären, was an ihrer Fragestellung/Denkweise/Einstellung 'falsch' ist, bevor man sie an andere Distributionen/Betriebssysteme verweist. Oder gar nicht antworten.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, mir gings auch so - hab vor 2 wochen meinen 1. kernel gebaut -> den hab ich auch mind. 5-7x neu bauen müssen, bevor was funktioniert hat ->> wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, worauf es bei meiner maschine ankommt...

finde auch, dass das ursprungsposting nicht gepasst hat?

eine "config" schicken >> das hab ich eigentlich noch nie gehört... naja, nur wenn wirklich wer eine ähnliche maschine hat.

aber jeder fängt mal an -- hab auch viele fragen gestellt (wovon viele unbeantwortet blieben  :Sad: (): wichtig ist aber, dass man in foren höflich ist, die fragestellung so genau (präzise) wie möglicht formuliert etc...

viel glücke allen anfängern  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Nooky wrote:*   also mglw. ist die überschrift schon falsch formuliert.. ?
> 
>  
> 
> Habs mal geändert, ian! hat an ner günstigen Stelle abgesplittet 

 

Hehe. Ich habe gerade nicht schlecht geguckt, daß kannst du dir sicherlich verstellen.  :Wink: 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Um mein ursprüngliches "Warum?" etwas auszuführen: Ich denke wir sind uns alle im Klaren darüber, das Gentoo nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Dennoch sollte man IMO so fair sein, den Leuten zu erklären, was an ihrer Fragestellung/Denkweise/Einstellung 'falsch' ist, bevor man sie an andere Distributionen/Betriebssysteme verweist. Oder gar nicht antworten.

 

Ja. Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> An meine ersten Kernel kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern . Ich glaube bis ich nichts mehr vergessen hatte habe ich ihn mindestens 10 mal backen müssen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass man ggf. schon mit Gentoo als erste Distribution anfangen kann. Aber dann muss man sich auhc wirklich reinhängen und versuchen etwas verstehen.

 

Mir ging's auch so, es war eine Enttäuschung, denn ich merkte, wie wenig ich von Linux verstand, und ich musste auch um die 10 Mal backenm hatte dann keinen Sound, kein Netzwerk, konte die reiser Partitionen nicht mehr mountieren, blabla.

Ich glaub eher Gentoo als Einsteiger ist nur für Checker, es gibt manche, die wirklich was drauf haben und wenig Zeit brauchen um die Sachen zu kapieren und ich bin mir sicher, dass es viele gentoo gibt, die von Anfang an Gentoo haben. Wie gesagt, das können nur wenige, ich muss zugeben, ich hätte es nie geschafft, wenn ich nicht 1 1/2 Jahre Erfahrung mit SuSE gemacht hätte.

----------

## Lenz

Ich hatte ein halbes Jahr SuSE Erfahrung zuvor gesammelt. Das war auch gut so, denn so waren mir zumindest die wichtigsten Dateien in /etc (wie z.B. fstab),  die wichtigsten Konsolenbefehle etc. ein Begriff. Zudem hatte ich den Kofler gelesen.

Von Kernelkonfiguration hatte ich aber bis zu Gentoo nichts am Hut  :Wink: . Das war glaub ich die größte Hürde der Installation.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich auch nicht. Ich habe erst mit Gentoo gelernt, wie man kernel backt. Denn unter SuSE ging das niemals, also hatte ich irgendwann aufgehört zu versuchen. Erst als ich Gentoo installier hab (das erste Mal), da habe ich am Anfang Panik gekriegt und dann reisste ich mich zusammen und lass die Doku ganz genau und seitdem kann ich ohne in Doku nachschauen zu müssen.

Danke Gentoo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, aber ehrlich gesagt is es ja so:

a) die, die es einfach (nicht abwertend gemeint - bin erst vor 2 wochen nach ca. 6 jahren windows umgestiegen) haben wollen, die haben windows

b) die, die ein wenig mehr über ihren comp wissen wollen und mal etwas anderes wollen nehmen suse

c) die, die noch mehr wissen wollen & viel lesen und denken wollen, nehmen halt gentoo odgl.

jeder hat seine lebensberechtigung, weil was ist daran schlimm, wenn ich ein usb-headset einstecke und es funktioniert? (verweis: usb headset

ausserdem bin ich, wie gesagt, selber erst vor kurzem zu gentoo gewechselt (nach ca. 4 missglückten versuchen mit debian und xfree) und hab vorher gut und gerne unter windows gearbeitet. den grund warum ich nun wirklich umgestiegen bin, weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr (es waren mehrere) -> hab halt mal gentoo installiert und seitdem hab ich windows nicht mehr gestartet....

----------

## Lorneagle

Ich habe mit Debian angefangen. Imho eine sehr gute Distri um in die Linux-Welt zu finden. Vorrausgesetzt man hat 2 Rechner.   :Very Happy: 

Im Gegensatz zu SuSe wird einem nicht alles abgenommen und man lernt recht schnell einige Grundbefehle und Standardprogramme (vim, nano etc) kennen.

Das Deutsche Anwenderhandbuch Debian bietet meiner Meinung nach hervorragende Unterstützung. Mit etwas Zeit und viel Google hat man schnell Grundkenntnisse im Packet-Management, Source-, binary Installationen, config-editieren, Rechte und kernel basteln. (Den 2ten echner braucht man zum Googeln  )  :Cool: 

Wenn man das gelernt hat kann man getrost zu Gentoo wechseln. Mit Hilfe des hervorragenden Tutorials und den Linux Grundkenntnissen ist es kein Problem ein Gentoo System aufzusetzen.

Und ich bin BEGEISTERT von Gentoo. Habs seit 6 Tagen drauf und komm kaum noch weg vom Rechner.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lorneagle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habs seit 6 Tagen drauf und komm kaum noch weg vom Rechner.

 

Ja, bestimmt, weil du noch Pakete installierst  :Very Happy:  *grins*

----------

## ossi

Toll !

Wir ergehen uns wieder einmal in die monatliche Selbstzerfleischung.

Sollte man nicht lieber sinnvolle Fragen beantworten anstatt sich hier wieder einmal gegenseitig die Kante zu geben !?

Ich kann allerdings auch sas voll und ganz verstehen.

Ein Titel wie "Bitte um wirklich schnelle Hilfe..." zeugt ja wohl nicht unbedingt davon die Boardregeln gelesen und bzw. verstanden zu haben.

Also bitte Jungen's und Mädel's bündelt Eure Energien in der Beantwortung sinnvoller Fragen !

@The-Osiris: 

Beachte bitte die hier geltenden Regeln und Dir wird in Zukunf sicherlich geholfen. (und das meistens sogar recht schnell 

 :Wink:  )

@ian!: 

mach das doch bitte dicht hier, es gibt definitiv zu viele dieser "Mecker-Tread's"

----------

## Lenz

 *Lorneagle wrote:*   

> Und ich bin BEGEISTERT von Gentoo. Habs seit 6 Tagen drauf und komm kaum noch weg vom Rechner.

 

Ich habs seit... moment... etwa einem Jahr installiert und komme kaum noch weg vom Rechner  :Wink: .

----------

## ian!

 *ossi wrote:*   

> @ian!: 
> 
> mach das doch bitte dicht hier, es gibt definitiv zu viele dieser "Mecker-Tread's"

 

Warum?

Ich hatte zunächst auch Bedenken, daß dieser Thread hier ausser Ufer laufen könnte. Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es doch prima. Keine Flamereien, User tauschen sich was aus und alle haben sich lieb.  :Wink: 

Solange das so bleibt, sehe ich keinen Grund den Thread zu schliessen.

Have fun,

ian!

----------

## ossi

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum?
> 
> Ich hatte zunächst auch Bedenken, daß dieser Thread hier ausser Ufer laufen könnte. Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es doch prima. Keine Flamereien, User tauschen sich was aus und alle haben sich lieb. 
> ...

 

Hat aber leider null Bezug mehr zum Titel .

----------

## Marlo

 *ossi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat aber leider null Bezug mehr zum Titel .

 

Dann bleiben wir beim Kernelbacken!

Letzlich hab ich beim wechseln der Sourcen stundenlang nach dem bttv gesucht. Der tauchte erst oben auf, als man weiter unten was von Phillips aktivierte. Sch... Spiel sowas. Kein Hinweis irgendwo, hilft halt nur probieren. Aber solche Dinge können es einem schwer machen. Oder der 2 malige Wechsel von /dev/pts file systems for Unix98 PTYs, war auch nicht schlecht. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ohne bttv die box hochfährt, ohne Unix98 aber nicht. Und dann sitze da, als Neuer sowieso. Deshalb dürfte auch das Austauschen der .config nicht als ehrenrührig angesehen werden dürfen. Starthilfe ist immer gut, wenn er in 1 Jahr sein Wissen an die dann heranrückenden Neuen weitergibt.  

Hilf Heute jedem Neuen, er ist der Entwickler von Morgen.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## reyneke

@topic:

Naja, ich kann Sas' Antwort schon verstehen, schaut man sich die 6 Threads von The-Osiris mal an, so sieht man, daß das schon der zweite "Bitte-baut-mir-mein-System"-Thread ist. Da finde ich es schon, daß es einige Leute gibt, die da etwas gereizt reagieren, wenn einer sich bloß Denkarbeit ersparen will. 

Für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte der Totengott bloß einen Blick in den letzten Teil der Doku geworfen bzw. als wäre es ihm zu kompliziert.

Ich  selbst helfe auch gerne, aber es geht hier nicht um Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, sondern um "ich brauch mein System heut abend, also helft mir gefälligst!" (siehe sein erster Thread).

Nachdem der erste Thread nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führte, hat er einfach einen zweiten mit eigentlich dem gleichen Inhalt eröffnet.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das ein Verhalten ist, das man mit Hilfe würdigen und fördern sollte, zumal es auch Neulinge gibt, die deutlich Bereitschaft zeigen, sich auch mit der Materie beschäftigen zu wollen.

Daß aller Anfang schwer ist, weiß jeder aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ist das eine Art anzufangen?

[/flame]

reyneke.

P.S.: Sry, will hier echt keinen Flamewar starten, aber ich finde es einfach etwas unverschämt, sich so zu benehmen.

----------

